# Work prospects



## Scuttler87 (May 2, 2017)

Hi all, I'm new to this forum and am after some advice.
I am lookin to move to Abu Dhabi for work, however I am concerned for my partner.
Can any one inform me what the work prospects for a female hair stylist would be in the UAE?
I have tried numerous google searches for people's experiences and have come up short.
The sort of info I'm after is; is there much opportunity in this line of work? How are the workers treated? The type of Salary to expect? And in general how have people found working there?
Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Plenty of the higher-end salons hire British hairdressers, assuming she's worked at a fairly high standard in the UK rather than shaving men's heads in Supercuts.

Don't know too much about the salary but you're probably looking at a minimum of AED 10k/month going up depending on experience and the salon itself.


----------

